# Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds?



## WiTeFiRe (Jun 2, 2008)

Im going to buy about 20 super skunk seeds online. I was going to get them from Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds but I'm not sure. The site seems pretty legite though. If anyone has ever bought from here, can you give me a review, and if u know a cheaper bank to buy from than reply also. I don't want to get ripped off cause im on a tight budget. Oh yeah and the total cost of 20 seeds from AMS is around 65$ including shipping.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 2, 2008)

hey, i just ordered from the seed botique!! placed and recieved my order withen 2 weeks.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 3, 2008)

i am also interested in this company so let me know how it turns out. thanks


----------



## WiTeFiRe (Jun 3, 2008)

hey slowmo, if you've been to their site and browsed around a little, you think you could recomend a bank that you've used before?


----------



## xxxeaglepilot (Jun 7, 2008)

WiTeFiRe said:
			
		

> Im going to buy about 20 super skunk seeds online. I was going to get them from Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds but I'm not sure. The site seems pretty legite though. If anyone has ever bought from here, can you give me a review, and if u know a cheaper bank to buy from than reply also. I don't want to get ripped off cause im on a tight budget. Oh yeah and the total cost of 20 seeds from AMS is around 65$ including shipping.


 
Good luck I placed order for the 20 two types one skunk and one thi skunk and recieved 10 free beans, c.card went thru in seconds seems legit, I will post as soon as i get results, please do same its always worry time righ now.

Showed up today.AMS priced right and very prompt.8 days wow!


----------



## WiTeFiRe (Jun 7, 2008)

thats cool ima purchase some today probly, I let you know how it turns out also.


----------



## BongHits4All (Jun 8, 2008)

try hemp depot youll find your seeds there and their rep is verry good


----------



## moses781 (Jun 8, 2008)

i have gone threw the attitude seed bank and they are just great in prices and service and they are always doing some kinda of offer buy 4 get 2 free really sweet dude good luck


----------



## Buddy_Williams (Jun 8, 2008)

WiTeFiRe said:
			
		

> Im going to buy about 20 super skunk seeds online. I was going to get them from Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds but I'm not sure. The site seems pretty legite though. If anyone has ever bought from here, can you give me a review, and if u know a cheaper bank to buy from than reply also. I don't want to get ripped off cause im on a tight budget. Oh yeah and the total cost of 20 seeds from AMS is around 65$ including shipping.


 
Ummm dude I hate to burst your bubble here, but the success rate AMS (to my knowledge) is faily low....about 30% of the people who order from there will receive their seeds.....personally....I tried them myself and dropped $144 on some Light of Jah seeds....here's where I had got lost.....I sent them multiple e-mails for them only to tell my that the payment was *never* recieved.....I had one of the employees write back to me and asked if I could send the money again, this time however "she" wanted me to send the money in a birthday card and mark it, "Happy Birthday Sasha". I fought them for 3 weeks before the returned the funds....personally that's why I never attempted to order seeds again

Just my .02.

Happy growin',

BW


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 9, 2008)

i grow bagseeds. still learning my self. i've been to there site and alot of others. like i said if you decide to use them let me know who it goes.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 9, 2008)

... from poeple that make them


----------



## wakebud77 (Jun 9, 2008)

Dr. Cronic does good work


----------



## xxxeaglepilot (Jun 9, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> ... from poeple that make them


I have had the joy of being blind five years ago. the only way to avoid steroids for my eyes is puffin. problem in my part of the country, no one understands facts except my Dr.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 9, 2008)

nothing illegal about someone GIVING someone else something... no transaction is taking place... nothing ILLEGAL is going on, IMO....

someone wants to send someone else a present... what's wrong with that?... belaited b-day present, fer heaven's sakes....


----------



## xxxeaglepilot (Jun 10, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i am also interested in this company so let me know
> how it turns out. thanks


   Just emailed they say there on the way 9 to 21 days due to location. keepin the fingers crossed.   good luck

8 days AMS seems pretty legit to me.


----------



## xxxeaglepilot (Jun 10, 2008)

I ordered thru AMSTERDAMMARIJUANASEEDS.COM using a C.card. lost my tracking # e mailed them asking for trac # and with in 12 hours had a responce with trac# and aproximate arrival time. Eased my mind A bit, when I placed order thry were very prompt with email back. seems cool 2 me, Ill keep everyone posted.


----------



## xxxeaglepilot (Jun 16, 2008)

6/16/08...... 8days equils happy days. amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com came thru. bought 20 got 10 free....happy trails everyone.now a prayer oh god dont let me f these up. lol


----------

